# Sidewindow roller blind.



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

I need to replace the roller blind on the side window. I cannot see any make or part numbers on the outside. It has ,what look like screw caps all the way round.I guess it is spring loaded to help it retract,if I remove these screws will bits fly out? Is this a DIY job or would I be best consulting the experts?
Reg.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have just replaced the small roof blind on our Kontiki under guidance from Johns Cross Motorhomes and the whole unit comes away as an entity, the spring loaded blind is inside the casing so no bits flew out when I took the old one down.

Credit where credit is due, Glenn of JCM was MOST helpful.

This may help you,

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If they are reluctant to down just keep working the section that will move up and down and it may start working again.
It is when they are left fully out for long periods that they get like that.
I took mine out and sprayed a little silicon spray into the end with the spring. That helped.

Andy


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I recently took mine apart as it had no tension and would not retract. Took the whole mechanism out and removed the end cap and found that the spring had become unscrewed from the end cap mechanism, fairly common I am told. I re srewed the spring onto the end cap, re inserted the end cap and re fitted the blind. Now works a treat. You can also adjust the tension whilst out.
5 minute job once the blind roller was out. I had to remove a door panel first though in my case which took longer.
Regards, Dave


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you all for your help. It gave me confidence to remove the blind,and I have been able to repair (bodge) the small tear with sellotape & loosen the roller. I have just refitted the blind and the boss has checked it and even given me a complement,so it must be OK. Thanks again.
Reg.


----------

